

Indieconf 2011 call for presenters - mgkimsal
http://indieconf.com/cfp.php

======
mgkimsal
We're looking for a variety of speakers to tackle the freelancer/independent
web space. Developers, designers, and those who are somewhere in between are
all welcome.

Last year's event was 18 sessions, with sessions covering tech, business,
legal, marketing and financial. This year we'd like to cover more.

If you're interested in being notified when the conference dates are
finalized, please sign up at <http://indieconf.com>

